

Case Study: Customer Interview Questions - zacharycohn
http://blog.liffft.com/2013/09/11/case-study-customer-interview-questions/

======
tchock23
Another way to ask the pricing question is to phrase it as follows:

"What do you feel is a fair and reasonable price for this product?"

For some reason using the terms "fair" and "reasonable" in the question helps
eliminate the lowball offers you'll get with a generic "what would you pay"
question.

(source: have done well over a thousand customer interviews in the past ten
years and seen this work very well)

------
jasonlgrimes
Great point about asking pricing questions to customers:

They’re going to lowball you. Also, they have no idea. Instead, infer what
they’d pay based on what they’re already paying for. Or try to get them to put
a dollar amount on the value it would add to their life (could they make an
additional $5k/year with their new job? $20k/year? Now you have something to
base your price off of.

Having been on both sides - I couldn't agree more.

Keep rocking guys!

Jason

------
sriharis
People use radio-button questions to reduce the effort required by the mass to
take the survey, thereby increasing the number of responses. In my own
experiences, lesser people fill in text boxes. I find that asking open ended,
non loaded questions works when talking to them face to face or over a call,
but not over an online survey. I'd like to know how text based online surveys
fare.

~~~
zacharycohn
Anecdotally, awful. Especially at the very early stages of customer discovery,
you lose so much resolution in the answers.

I didn't go into it in this article because it was out of scope, but stories
are much better than simple facts. I always tell Startup Weekend teams I'd
rather they talk to 10 people than get 10,000 survey results.

